# What is the going price for Honey in the midwest, US this season



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

Last year my dad was asking $15/quart. I thought that was a bit too high for our area. Most folks would push back and say $11/quart. But he did sell quite a bit at the first price and he stayed at that price. 

This year he's keeping his price the same. 

What do you think?


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

$15/qt is low. That works to $5/lb. I get $8/lb, if I sold quarts would probably set price at $22. I'm a small producer and if someone doesn't want to pay that much the next guy will. I'm darn near sold out of my nearly 400lb harvest this year already.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I am getting $5.00 for 1/2 lb. jar $10.00 for 1-lb. jar $18.00 for 2-lb. jar. I am having no trouble at all selling for this price.


----------



## hoosier hubby (Feb 2, 2012)

Folks round here are selling for 13.00 half quart or 25.00 a quart. Not sure what that comes out to a pound.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

I sell $8.95 for 1lb and $15.95 for 2 lbs.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

hoosier hubby said:


> Folks round here are selling
> for 13.00 half quart or *25.00 a quart. *
> *Not sure what that comes out to a pound.*


*********************
Comes out to roughly *$8.33/lb.*


----------



## ganoosh (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't live in the midwest but in the west and I get $10/lb $27/qt retail, a bit less in the one store I sell to but they are pricing the same as me and its selling with no problems.


----------



## KatCalico (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't lower the price. They walked. No problem. )


----------



## Horsecreeker (Dec 23, 2012)

I live in Southern Illinois. The bee keeper I have bought from sells his for $15.00 per quart. It is great honey. I generally buy 4 quarts a year.


----------

